# yipeee! I just got my LEARNING TOWER! Fast and "Cheap"



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm so excited!! I've been wanting a Learning Tower for as long as I knew about them. It seems the prices everywhere went up a few months ago BUT I just found a really good price, the best I could find and it's from a WAHM!
$149 with shipping included!!! And the shipping was super fast! I ordered it on the 3rd and it got here (6th) in the afternoon!









OK, www.parentnaturally.com

I know I saw a thread awhile back about where to get a learning tower so I figured some other mamas might be thinking of getting one! PS, they have Great resale value!







When you're done with them!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmm2112* 
I'm so excited!! I've been wanting a Learning Tower for as long as I knew about them. It seems the prices everywhere went up a few months ago BUT I just found a really good price, the best I could find and it's from a WAHM!
$149 with shipping included!!! And the shipping was super fast! I ordered it on the 3rd and it got here (6th) in the afternoon!









OK, www.parentnaturally.com

I know I saw a thread awhile back about where to get a learning tower so I figured some other mamas might be thinking of getting one! PS, they have Great resale value!







When you're done with them!


So jealous. Tell us how you like it. Would love to get one eventually!


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I am so jealous. I have been waiting for one to come up here second hand, stalking Craigslist.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

How is a learning tower different from a step stool? My older aunt has a very nice stable step stool with rubber thingees on the feet for anti-slip that adjusts in height and she paid all of $30 for. What makes the learning tower worth the price? TIA.


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

Have you seen one







: They are awesome. They enclose the child so they don't fall out but they can still climb in and out if they want!


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
How is a learning tower different from a step stool? My older aunt has a very nice stable step stool with rubber thingees on the feet for anti-slip that adjusts in height and she paid all of $30 for. What makes the learning tower worth the price? TIA.


inquiring minds want to know


----------



## catgirl1007 (Feb 9, 2005)

We got ours from Kiddin' Around. It was $149 and free shipping. It's back up to $169 now, but there's a note on their web site that they're having another sale in November. If you give them your email address they'll let you know about the sale.

Quote:

How is a learning tower different from a step stool? My older aunt has a very nice stable step stool with rubber thingees on the feet for anti-slip that adjusts in height and she paid all of $30 for. What makes the learning tower worth the price? TIA.
*Things I like:* It's taller than a regular step stool. My DD is only 2 and a little on the short side and couldn't reach the kitchen sink with a regular step stool. It's also very sturdy - won't slip out from under a child. It has an adjustable "step" so that when your child is older/taller, you can move the step down. It doubles as a puppet playhouse. It surrounds the child when they're standing in it, making it difficult for them to fall out/off (I'd still supervise 100% of the time though).

*Things I don't like:* It is heavy. I can move it by sliding it across the kitchen floor, but I haven't attempted to pick it up (I'm also 35 weeks PG). There are little "feet" things that stick out on the bottom and DH & I stubbed our toes countless times until we got used to being more aware when walking to the side of the Learning Tower. It takes up a lot of space in our kitchen and we haven't decided where to move it so that it's out of the way when we're not using it (we've only had it for a couple of weeks). It's too big to use anywhere else, in our house anyway. We have Baby Bjorn step stools for our bathrooms.

I'm still glad we purchased one. DD stood on it last week and "helped" me make her birthday cupcakes.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

thats so great!! i want one so badly..but im waiting till dd isa bit bigger. thanks for the info!!!


----------



## daisylynn (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catgirl1007* 

There are little "feet" things that stick out on the bottom and DH & I stubbed our toes countless times until we got used to being more aware when walking to the side of the Learning Tower.


I had to laugh when I read this. We just got ours this week and this has been the biggest problem for us! LOL I keep forgetting that those feet stick out!!


----------



## Braylynnesmom (Sep 28, 2005)

Hmmm, I went to that website and they are 169.99... maybe they went up in price in a few days???


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

Read up further - $169 is reg. price but it will be on sale next month.

Jenn


----------



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

Ackkkkk you're right! it does say $169 now....







it was only 149 just on Wednesday... maybe like the above poster said, they'll be a sale....or perhaps email the WAHM in charge of the store?


----------



## JSerene (Nov 4, 2004)

The learning tower is SUCH a GREAT idea. It's amazing to me that everyone doesn't have one. Congrats to all those who bought the official one, because it looks very nice. I want to put the bug in your ears, however, and please please don't take this the wrong way...it's very easy to make yourself. It cost us $17 in lumber + some cute contact paper. It took about an hour. The one we made is fully enclosed (no steps) because we're not very good at making stuff, and it's not very pretty







, but it works and it was cheap!


----------



## catgirl1007 (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSerene* 
I want to put the bug in your ears, however, and please please don't take this the wrong way...it's very easy to make yourself.

I had to laugh when I read your post, and I didn't take it the wrong way at all. Our master bathroom has been "under construction" for 6 years b/c we're doing it ourselves. If I relied on DH to build a learning tower DD would be in college by the time he was done.







That's cool that you guys made your own though!!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSerene* 
please please don't take this the wrong way...it's very easy to make yourself.

My uncle is making me a playstand. Waaaaaay cheaper!


----------



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

How neat!!! I never even thought to try and make one!!!! But, I'm so craft challenged.









Anyway you could post a picture?

I love sharing ideas!!!


----------



## rebyell (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catgirl1007* 
I had to laugh when I read your post, and I didn't take it the wrong way at all. Our master bathroom has been "under construction" for 6 years b/c we're doing it ourselves. If I relied on DH to build a learning tower DD would be in college by the time he was done.







That's cool that you guys made your own though!!

I agree, although if you can do it yourself it would be an easy pattern to do. We would mess it up and it would end up costing more and taking about a year!

We just had people over for dinner tonight and someone stubbed their toe in it!

We bought it when out DD was 18m, she was able to get up and down from it herself. There is rarely a day that goes by that she doesn't use it multiple times. $150 was a lot to spend but she is our first child, so it will be used for other children for many years!
She does art projects, "helps" us cook, washes dishes (well gets water all over the floor), and just likes being able to get herself up to our level to check out whats going on up above! She gets into what she is doing and I like that I don't have to worry about her falling off a chair or stool, cause she would.
We also have maple cabinets and trim so it looks good in our kitchen since it is at the island most of the time.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

My husband is pretty good at woodworking, so I'm going to get him to make us one. For those of you who would be interested in doing this, here's a link to the assembly instructions for the actual learning tower - the diagrams would be helpful in making your own: http://www.littlepartners.com/LT_003.pdf


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

We went ahead and just bought ours about a year ago. http://www.heirloomwoodentoys.com/ also has free shipping, but their price is 169, and they aren't a WAHM business. http://www.heirloomwoodentoys.com/Th...wer-c-143.html they do have the accesory kit, though.

We love ours! It keeps DS completely surrounded and safe. He gets really excited when we play in the sink and bounces around, a step stool would have been dangerous for us. I've used the adjustable feature already, for different activities. I also just slide it across the floor.

I love that more than one child can fit in it, I can't wait for this time next year when DS1 and DS2 should be playing at the sink together.

It has been a lifesaver for anytime I am doing dishes, cooking, or cleaning in the kitchen.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I was lucky to find one on Craigs list the very first time I looked.It's great!For all the kids I took care of in my home I just used a chair and that worked fine.My gal however is a wiggler.I couldn't keep her from slipping off the chair even while I was standing right there.So we couldn't do anything together.

She was almost a year and a half when we got it.It was great because she couldn't or wouldn't get out by herself so I could put her in it real quick when I wanted to get something out of the oven.She could see what I was doing(she was super interested in the oven)but she was safe.

She's almost two now.She uses it every day.She can get in and out by herself.She can hang out with her dad while he's cooking or do some drawing while I'm washing dishes.She's still a wiggler and I'm sure would fall off a stool.So I'm glad she has a spot where she can be up in the action with us and still be safe.


----------

